# Monitor audio RXW12 vs SVS



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A friend of mine wants to get a sub and the sales guy at the A/V store wants him to get the Monitor audio RXW12 and I think he would be better getting the SVS PB12 plus My personal opinion is the PB12 will outperform the RXW but what are your opinions?
I suspect that the above mentioned subs would preform better than the SVS PB12 NSD?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Tony, I would expect the SVS SB12 to be a better performer than the MA sub, in extension and distortion figures, and for the price the SB12 hits well above it's suggested price point, the NSD series will also outperform the MA for outright depth due to its size which will always be the limiting factor, while they make good speakers in the UK there subs are not as successful...SVS gives more bangs for your $$$


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats what I thought, Thanks.
The issue here is the PB12 NSD and the SB12Plus are almost the same price but the 12plus had a more powerful amp but is in a sealed box where as the NSD is ported, I'm confused as to what would be a better fit for his situation.
His theater room is fairly small 12' wide, 15' long but is fully open to another larger space at the back with lots of angles and odd layout so I want to make sure he has enough oomph in the area he wants it to be.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree, Tony. The SVS will certainly give more bang for the buck. Remember, Monitor Audio has to deal with the middle man to get things sold, so there is price mark-up, therefore making value not as great. That's not to say that things bought at a B&M store can't be good quality, quite the opposite, but I think the recommendation for internet direct companies will always win my heart just a bit more. SVS PB12-Plus is a fantastic performer. Since they upgraded their drivers a while back they are even that much more worth it, IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But that still leaves the main question unanswered as to what sub he should go with? The PB12 NSD or the SB12Plus. Suggestions?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SB offers smaller package, PB offers lower extension and more output. If he has the space, the PB.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You can never have enough bass :whistling: the better the sub the more headroom he will have so my choice would most certainly be the PB12+ :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great, I will steer him in that direction.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

recruit said:


> You can never have enough bass :whistling: the better the sub the more headroom he will have so my choice would most certainly be the PB12+ :T


Sadly the PB12 Plus is out of his price range.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

How far over his budget is it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

About $600, Both the PB12NSD and the SB12 are under $1000


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So 60+% more? Stick with the NSD. If he needs more bass in the future, he can buy a 2nd.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Thats my thoughts as well, Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree. Even though the NSD is the "low" end driver of the SVS lineup, it is still a VERY capable sub.


----------



## datod (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm has somebody ever meassured one of Monitor Audio's subs?
I have found the BRW-12 here in the forum but what about RSW12, RXW12, GSW12 or PL15?.


----------



## datod (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare Monitor Audio's subs to the SVS SB12 ?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As far as I know there is no measurments to compare the MA subs to the SVS SB12...while I am a fan of there speakers the subs are not as popular as most others, without any hard data it is difficult to know what there capabilities are...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well he went with the PB12NSD and should have it by the middle of next week. I'll let you know what he thinks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Friend LOVES his PB12NSD his son was playing an X-Box game last night and apparently there was a part where the entire house shook :hsd: Another satisfied SVS customer. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> My Friend LOVES his PB12NSD his son was playing an X-Box game last night and apparently there was a part where the entire house shook :hsd: Another satisfied SVS customer. :T


Some games Tony really do have excllent 5.1 mixes in them with plenty of bass, I have been playing the new Forza 3 game and the sound is really very good indeed :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive heard the RSW12, and for the money it didnt impress, especially up against what BK or SVS have to offer. I cant comment on the new stuff though.

@ recruit: we should race :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> @ recruit: we should race :T


I think I need a bit more practice before any proper races :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll leave you to add me when you think your ready then. I just finished kitting up my Veyron :T


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would be curious as well to see a comparison between a GSW12 and a PB12 NSD.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> I would be curious as well to see a comparison between a GSW12 and a PB12 NSD.


Here's a comparison...the Monitor GSW12 looks to sell for about $1200 where the SVS can be shipped to your door for about $700. Even if the Monitor is twice the sub the SVS is, I'd still rather have 2-PB12nsd.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh if I only lived in the States! The sub starts at $729 + tax + shipping up here. Likely the better part of $900 at the end of the day. 

The aforementioned Monitor is on a deep discount which brings it from $1499 to around $900 + 13% tax.  on clearance.

The two are very close price wise, I just wish the PB12's were in stock up here! I would demo both in lieu of a professional side by side comparison.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

George, For SVS products you can get them from Sonic Boom audio in Ontario. This saves you some of the extra charges you incur if you were to buy directly from SVS in the US.


----------

